# Dak'ir of the Salamanders...(Spoilers Inside)



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

After reading the initial two books in the Salamander trilogy, I'm of the mindset that Nick Kyme will ultimately kill of Dak'ir in the final book (Noctourne). From what I've gathered, that unless something dramatic happens (where Dak'ir is the savior & expends the titantic psychic potential he's got, thus reducing him to a normal psyker), Kyme will sacrifice off our buddy in some heroic fashion. Seriously, you can't keep something as powerful as Dak'ir around in his current form without something happening to keep the balance as he currently is, he's more powerful than even the Chief Librarian of the Chapter and they probably couldn't kill him if they tried.


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol but this isn't the table-top. What balance needs to be kept?


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I tend to agree that Kyme his only option is to have him sacrifice himself in order to safe the salamanders, if he would survive this and potentially master his potential he would become one of the most powerfull entities in the empirium, a little too powerfull compared to what is present in other chapters, so he will prob kill him,
I do not agree that having him survive would change the battle on a global scale in the sense that chaos has shitloads of uber powerfull demons former primarchs and other I do not know what so in that sense it would even the score a little (sorry draigo),
probably that is anoter option that in the end of the book da'kir will wonder in the warp and do nasty stuff to demons kinda like draigo


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

I hope he doesn't die. I have grown quite attached to him. :biggrin:


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I too hope he survives and becomes a salamander version of the sanguinator


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't know if he's more powerful than Velcona, but he certainly is more powerful than Pyriel (he even admits as much).

I kept thinking as I read the books, Dak'ir would at some point lead the Salamanders to one of the remaining lost artifacts. 

I agree it doesn't look good for Dak'ir at the moment (hard to be optimistic when he's in prison). On the salvation side, he could "redeem" himself in the eyes of the chapter and be made an Epistolary-rank Librarian. Sadly, I don't see this outcome as likely. The trajectory of most of the SM books I've read are about decline. The SMs tend to be in worse situations at the end of the books more often than not.

The doom possibility is that the Salamanders become a fleet-based chapter after the destruction of Nocturne and subsequently Prometheus--I do not want to entertain this possibility. However, in terms of narrative, this is a path rich with opportunity--finding new planets to recruit from, reestablishing chapter strength, perhaps even a further restructuring of the chapter.

In either doom or salvation scenario I can imagine a crusade to annihilate the Dragon Warriors (if any are left).

A third possibility I can see is: Vulkan Dak'ir. (Long odds I grant you, but if He'stan were to fall, I don't see Agatone qualifying and we don't know who is the 2nd Company captain and the 4th is only known by his name. Why not send your most powerful out there? Tu'Shan might want to keep a number of the artifacts, since psyker + 3 artifacts might be too powerful for his comfort level.)

Whatever may happen, I look forward to Kyme completing this trilogy (and perhaps laying the groundwork for a new one).


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I'd love for some titanic "release" to happen for Dak'ir & once that initial "Weeeeeeeeeee! I saved us all!" moment, the excess power that resides (currently) in Dark'ir is spent and he's reduced to a normal pysker & able to control it all.

But I don't see that happening. I see Kyme creating a scenario in which Dark'ir saves the day, but at the cost of his own life.

BTW, do Space Marines even say "Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"? (seriously, say that word in the voice of the little piggy from the Geico commercial)


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

If he could control his power I assume he would be the most powerful librarian in the empirium, being able to take out planets, that being said I would have liked to see some real vel cona action
he will die and save the salamanders just in time (too bad for him he does not get the girl)
too bad once again it would have been a nice opportunity to create a new powerful character on the empirium side, these guys could use some reinforcements after the recent bashings they have had and are coming


----------

